# Vag 2.0 turbo mpg?



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey all.

I've been looking for a decent estate car that is to replace my shed and have spent countless hours trawling the tinterweb for a decent low mileage diesel. Hard to find. Plus I hear horror stories of dpf's clogging, egrs, injectors etc all been a problem.

So this got me thinking. I only do no more than 15000 miles a year why do I need a diesel. 

So I've turned my search to petrol turbo cars. I know the mpg will be massively different but I worked it out to be about £600 difference at 30 mpg at £1.09 a ltr over 15000 miles. This will surely make more sense than having a repair bill of a new egr, dpf. 

So what are your mpg figures for a vag 2.0 turbo. Thinking Skoda Octavia vrs. Audi a4 ( non Quattro)

Thanks


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

The current pick of the bunch for VAG petrol turbo's is the 1.4Tsi with Active cylinder technology.

150bhp, 60mpg & £20 per year VED can be found in cars across the range/brands.

If your looking for something that has a decent turn if pace, gives great mpg & is cheap to run/tax then it's the one to go for.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

DPFs won't be an issue at that mileage. 

As for costs it's not quite as simple as that. A derv vRS will hold it's value more than a petrol. My derv vRS was worth £2500 more after 3 years than my work friends near identical petrol one, that's taking into account the original purchase price. That's over £800 per year on top of your £600 petrol savings. So now we're looking at £1400 per year more for petrol. They're as reliable as each other. 

People panic about dpfs but I don't know a single person who's had one replaced.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. 

Yeah I've looked at the 1.4 tsi but they are out of my price range. 

The day depreciation won't be too much of an issue for me as I'll be keeping the car a while plus iam not in the market for a new used car more of 5k price range


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

In my old 2.0TFSI A5 I got about 30MPG on average I reckon. I drove 20miles to work on about 90% motorways and my trip would range between 33-38 depending on how I drove.

Trip does lie as much as the quoted figures though. My S5 suggests I can get 27 on the same journey, but tracking the fist 3000 miles on that fuelly app I consistently got 22MPG.

regarding diesels, I understand it's not just amount of miles, but type of miles. Need to do long motorway journeys to ensure efficient regens. With a used one with high mileage, I suspect the problem is not knowing how the previous owner drove it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A low mileage diesel has probably done loads of short trip snd that's what blocks DPFs. 

I thought the 2.0 turbo petrol was the one to avoid with too many burning oil?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Kerr said:


> A low mileage diesel has probably done loads of short trip snd that's what blocks DPFs.
> 
> I thought the 2.0 turbo petrol was the one to avoid with too many burning oil?


Spot on...yea make sure you check that. Not sure about other VAG cars, but the Audi A4, A5 and Q5 all had oil consumption issues. For the A5 it was model years 2008-2011. Not sure on the A4 or Q5. Assume similar periods. Good news is that they have finally accepted that it is a manufacturing fault. I got mine fixed for free outside the warranty, which is common assuming it has service history and no engine modifications.

If you do decide to go Audi 2.0TFSI, ask if this has been done. I was happy to provide the invoice for the work mine had done.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

That's interesting not heard of that before regarding oil consumption. I'll make sure I'll check that out.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

DrEskimo said:


> In my old 2.0TFSI A5 I got about 30MPG on average I reckon. I drove 20miles to work on about 90% motorways and my trip would range between 33-38 depending on how I drove.
> 
> Trip does lie as much as the quoted figures though. My S5 suggests I can get 27 on the same journey, but tracking the fist 3000 miles on that fuelly app I consistently got 22MPG.
> 
> regarding diesels, I understand it's not just amount of miles, but type of miles. Need to do long motorway journeys to ensure efficient regens. With a used one with high mileage, I suspect the problem is not knowing how the previous owner drove it?


I drive my old pug diesel stretching the gears which I think helps keep things clear all the time.

What high mileage would you say is acceptable . Most in my price range have well over 100k plus the miles that iam going to put on


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I drive my old pug diesel stretching the gears which I think helps keep things clear all the time.
> 
> What high mileage would you say is acceptable . Most in my price range have well over 100k plus the miles that iam going to put on


Don't think there is an answer to that...obviously higher mileage would mean more wear and tear on the components, but as Kerr says, I would probably be just as anxious about a low mileage diesel!

Every car is going to be different....


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I used to think the same, but Diesel gives you torque without revving the nuts off it. Something to think about...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just don't know what to do. Can't find anything for between 3 and 5 k. All got a million miles on, not looked after. So petrol turbo might be the option. Saving for a mortgage and the old 406 is old and tired and just isn't safe to kart my 8 month around. 

Can I justify the fuel consumption?. Might be able to buy a vrs hatch for around £2500 I know the guy and is been looked after.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't be giving up hope buddy. There are some quite interesting cars on Autotrader for that money. I did a quick search and came up with the following diesels, all with less than 40k on them, within budget too.














































My pick would either be the saab or the Toyota tbh.

Good luck with your search.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

tosh said:


> I used to think the same, but Diesel gives you torque without revving the nuts off it. Something to think about...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Revving the nuts off something doesn't have to be a bad thing.
But I do drive something with VTEC.
Worked in the motor trade for a few years and saw some humongous bills for repairs on modern diesels. I'll stick with a petrol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

And here are a few interesting petrols within budget.





































Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks cooks how did you find them lol.

It would be hatch back or estate with me having buggy etc


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

This is a good choice

SEAT Leon 2.0l Tfsi FR DSG £4990

Saw this car on Auto Trader's Android App. Thought you might be interested. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201604213190084


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Thanks cooks how did you find them lol.
> 
> It would be hatch back or estate with me having buggy etc


Some nice family cruisers there cookies, I would enjoy all of them to be fair. 
I have two young kids. Took the wife and two young kids, in there two child seats out to a retail park today, got pram and usual baby junk in the boot, but still had plenty of room for shopping left over , well in fact loads of room in my fn2 ctr, and had a little spot of VTEC on the way home.
Are you dead set on a vw 2.0 petrol?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Set the mileage criteria and price limit on the Autotrader app. Have a look at a b6 passat. The boot is huge for a saloon. Our buggy used to fit in long ways in mne. 

The Mazda or Legacy would be a slightly different and reliable shout. 

Cooks



Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tosh said:


> I used to think the same, but Diesel gives you torque without revving the nuts off it. Something to think about...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My petrol engine makes maximum torque at 1300rpm.

Most diesel engine have nothing at 1300rpm and you're waiting to pass the turbo lag.

Try driving a turbocharged petrol engine from this decade.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Kerr said:


> My petrol engine makes maximum torque at 1300rpm.
> 
> Most diesel engine have nothing at 1300rpm and you're waiting to pass the turbo lag.
> 
> Try driving a turbocharged petrol engine from this decade.


Driving a petrol is and always will be different to driving a diesel; that's the point I'm trying to make

You don't know what I drive or how old it is, and you don't have to be a dick about it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tosh said:


> Driving a petrol is and always will be different to driving a diesel; that's the point I'm trying to make
> 
> You don't know what I drive or how old it is, and you don't have to be a dick about it.


I never said anything about the age of your car.  It's irrelevant in my point.

You said you need to rev the nuts off a petrol engine and that's completely untrue.

Before you get all abusive, it's probably wise to read what I've actually posted.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> Some nice family cruisers there cookies, I would enjoy all of them to be fair.
> I have two young kids. Took the wife and two young kids, in there two child seats out to a retail park today, got pram and usual baby junk in the boot, but still had plenty of room for shopping left over , well in fact loads of room in my fn2 ctr, and had a little spot of VTEC on the way home.
> Are you dead set on a vw 2.0 petrol?


Is that the 8 gen civic. Iam 6ft5 so might be a struggle for me i have looked in the past though


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Is that the 8 gen civic. Iam 6ft5 so might be a struggle for me i have looked in the past though


Not sure of the gen number, but mines a 2008


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Is that the 8 gen civic. Iam 6ft5 so might be a struggle for me i have looked in the past though


My brother in law is 6'6" and he's got two young kids too. They've had a number of passats and he's been very comfortable in all of them, buggies, changing boxes etc etc. He currently drives an insignia and is very happy with it. The boot is huge in them too.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here are another few cars. Hope you don't mind my suggestions, these are the type of thing that would appeal to me if I was looking.










The citroen C5 is a cracking car and fantastic value. The 2.0 hdi is a great engine. I've had a few, albeit in Peugeots and they've been faultless. 



































However, if I was buying, this is what I'd pick,










Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Kerr said:


> My petrol engine makes maximum torque at 1300rpm.
> 
> Most diesel engine have nothing at 1300rpm and you're waiting to pass the turbo lag.
> 
> Try driving a turbocharged petrol engine from this decade.


Yep

My 2.0 litre vag petrol makes peak torque at 2550rpm , its far more flexible than a diesel and still making decent torque right up to 4500rpm where it starts to drop off

I'm averaging 34mpg in it and it will do 42-44 on a decent run , having spent 6 years driving a 170hp VAG diesel its a breath of fresh air and much nicer to live with in every way


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

On a run, I average mid to high 30s in my Mk6 Golf GTi. 
I have seen 42mpg before


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I've got a Mk5 Gti and get about 28Mpg.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a 2008 Seat Leon Cupra 2.0t. Its remapped to around 305bhp. 

I only do about 3k a year and get about 26mpg. 

Loads of torque, and you don’t need to rev the nuts of it to get it to drive quickly and smoothly. When you do prod it........it goes well.:driver:


----------

